# Training Plans for the Week of November 6-12



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Here we are again!! What's everyone planning for this week?

I have to put the week on hold until I figure out how Toby is going to fare. He is my priority right now until we resolve this latest health issue. Praying it can be resolved. 

Other than that, we do have agility trials tomorrow.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

What nobody working this week???

Weather is supposed to turn bad tomorrow and get worse through Wed. My hope is to get the dogs out early tomorrow before the bad weather. Teddi and Belle are priority as they did not get out today. We were working around the house, and we played with Gabby and Quinn. 

Today I did some obedience with Gabby, I am trying to do the darn foot work, and then wrap the Goober around me. I am tossing the treat when I turn so she wraps tight and quick and drives forward. Without my dog, I can manage the foot work, with my dog coordinating the treat... not so much. I never said I could walk and chew gum at the same time. We did some come and front, heeling and stand stays. I went over on a stand stay to pick a leaf off her, she moved. I think I will work for now with me moving around her, handling her before we graduate to someone else. 

Did a little obedience with Teddi. We did some bumper holds and partying. She got excited about that so that is a good thing. Then I got her tug toy out and we played together with that. Teddi is not really toy motivated, but I am trying to get her "playing WITH me". She never has done that well. Then we went outside and did a little heeling and sit stays with dad moving around her. 

Finished the day with Gabby doing a little agility going out to the table, following my motion. Then we did weave entries off a single jump ample room. First with me on the left, then with me doing a front cross to get on the right. Getting her used to the motions. 

Monday/Tues Gabby has agility class. Hope on Tuesday to get some obedience practice in also. Teddi on Monday has to go for a LONG walk we are on a diet. Tuesday, a medium walk and play games at the park. 

Wednesday Gabby and Teddi have obedience class

Thursday FTP and whistle sit work Teddi goes for a bike run

Friday go for a run at the park, Teddi gets another long walk

Sat and Sun I have an agility trial with my friends dog. We will see how the day goes. Quinn is running too.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I am glad to see SOMEONE is training this week!!!
I've got a mental sketch of our week now that Toby seems to be not getting any worse.
Monday---off 
Tuesday---drop in obedience, which is 15 minutes in the ring. I entered him in Versatility in 4 shows in December, so I figure I need to remind him what an obedience ring looks like.
Wednesday---off
Thursday---Dan's
That's as far as I've gotten...


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm just trying to block out the fact that the weekend is over and I didn't get close to finishing my very short to-do list...

Today I worked some obedience and Ri did great. His heeling is really coming along! Did a little bit of work on the stand for exam. Unfortunately, he decided to check out once I got the bumpers out. No clue what happened. Didn't want to get into heel position, didn't want to retrieve the correct bumper, didn't want to deliver to hand (he ran around me play-bowing). I even threw him a fun bumper and he ran to it and then started sniffing around. I ear pinched him. I hadn't done that yet in the field because we have just moved to walking fetch in the house. But I just couldn't let him get away with it. The good thing was that he dove for the bumper the second I took hold of his ear. Good sign that I am actually doing this whole FF thing right. 

Ok, so rest of the week:
Monday: off, clinical all day for me
Tuesday: getting Riot to get in heel position correctly even with lots of bumpers around, casting
Wednesday: Hoping to train down at the Dahls!
Thursday: marks, heeling, stand for exam, stays
Friday: casting
Saturday: not sure. Something fun, like a hike


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

We are just going to have fun this week.

Play in agility, with me learning my footwork while the dogs do stuff they know, like jumping. Fetching and some basic obedience is all I plan on doing. I figure, why start something when I won't be able to continune on after Friday. I'll probably drive into town a couple days to train with friends, not sure when, they usually send an e-mail the day before.

I'll be training vicariously through you all.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

oh oh oh I can't wait to hear how your training with the Dahls goes!!!



mlopez said:


> I'm just trying to block out the fact that the weekend is over and I didn't get close to finishing my very short to-do list...
> 
> Today I worked some obedience and Ri did great. His heeling is really coming along! Did a little bit of work on the stand for exam. Unfortunately, he decided to check out once I got the bumpers out. No clue what happened. Didn't want to get into heel position, didn't want to retrieve the correct bumper, didn't want to deliver to hand (he ran around me play-bowing). I even threw him a fun bumper and he ran to it and then started sniffing around. I ear pinched him. I hadn't done that yet in the field because we have just moved to walking fetch in the house. But I just couldn't let him get away with it. The good thing was that he dove for the bumper the second I took hold of his ear. Good sign that I am actually doing this whole FF thing right.
> 
> ...


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Monday Field training at 3, off to obedience at 6:15, then a meeting at South Shore Waterfowlers Association. Will be back home at 10:00
Tuesday Car goes to autobody shop because I was rearended on my way home from a training session last week. Buffy was in the back of the car. She's OK, I'm aggravated.

Don't know when I will get my car back so the rest of my week will be spent doing obedience and whatever drills I can do within the confines of my yard.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I will be training this week but my training plan is usually a bit scattered other than certain days set aside for training (Sunday-group field work, Thursday or Tuesday obedience at building).


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

With the time change we are now going to have difficulty getting any training in after work, and I have family arriving on Friday from the Netherlands, so some weekend time will be used tour guiding...

But we did get out hunting yesterday. We went to Long Point on Lake Erie. It was a beautiful day--apparently too beautiful--there were duck boats everywhere!! Most of the birds decided to just stay in the sanctuary, and some of the other hunters managed to educate the few birds who were moving by skybusting. Still I managed to get three Redheads, and had shots at a Mallard drake and another Redhead, and Breeze learned to hunt out of a camo'd up duck boat!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I would say you had a good day.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

We are officially taking the week off..LOL! I love it. No nothing.. Still trying to warm up and we have shown the last three weekends..So we are just hanging out...oh and trying to figure out my next vehicle.. Outback or Equinox....hmmmnnn...


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

My Training plans for the week. 

The snow has MELTED!! So now I need to do some raking but

Monday: Agility : poles at speed, Pinwheels working sends and FC for jump #3
Obedience: Fronts, Finishes with dumbbell
Heeling with distractions (I think toys so I stay at home)
Tuesday: Towhee has obedience, I may go with Faelan
Wednesday: Casey, Faelan and Towhee have agility class
Thursday: Faelan – drop in obedience class
Friday : Repeat of Monday with Obedience jumps as well
Sat : Obedience Match with pizza party, weather permitting: RTC with Tire, and serpentines
Sunday: Agility match, weather permitting stop somewhere along the way and work heeling

BTW: At the golden agility specialty this past weekend, one of the things I found very interesting was that unlike at other agility trials, most people were taking advantage of the atmosphere and working some heeling and attention, as well as signals etc. I really like seeing that J Towhee did very well after some inattention – I had to take her to the parking lot and slowly move closer to the action. Faelan and Casey both did very well !

Edit to add: I need to move Faelan's weaves to a daily event - I have only been working them 1-2 days a week and it shows ..

Edit again: YES!! I just signed up for an Open Obedience Workshop Sunday Night


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Titan1 said:


> We are officially taking the week off..LOL! I love it. No nothing.. Still trying to warm up and we have shown the last three weekends..So we are just hanging out...oh and trying to figure out my next vehicle.. Outback or Equinox....hmmmnnn...



Equinox! I would have gotten one if I had the budget. I test-drove tons of SUVs and always took a tape measure with me to check out the crate size in the back


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! I have a nibble and bruise on my wrist from Casey!! He was so excited to be let out to work with the dumbbell (fronts and finishes) and the weave poles he grabbed my wrist and nipped it  

He also worked one toss for 4 minutes before he got the dumbbell free - silly dog went on the wrong side of the fence and had to really work to free that dumbbell.

Good session overall with all 3 - Towhee was lunging for her dumbbell when it was presented several feet in front of her Yay!!! Faelan was just awesome and Casey was like a youngster - I was very happy to see that since he tumbled off the dog walk this morning and landed on his side - he seems fine though and definitely energetic.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

mlopez said:


> Equinox! I would have gotten one if I had the budget. I test-drove tons of SUVs and always took a tape measure with me to check out the crate size in the back


Me too! I LOVE my Highlander, but three crates is a stretch. There is very little room for anything else, like training bag, wingers, etc. If I ever need to take three dogs on a long trip (like when I go to see Jessica for her second obedience show :curtain: ) I'll need to take the big pickup $100 fuel fill up and all. :no:

Just for fun, sometimes, I'll stop by a car lot and look at a couple SUVs, always with tape measure in hand. I need 48" and looks like when I win the lottery, it will be a Sequoia.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

My friends have a Sequoia, those things are freakin' expensive! I have a Toyota Sienna and I love it. I have three crates set up in there for the goldens (plus I had one for Colby when he was still living with me). That still leaves me tons of room in front of the crates for all the gear I could need. And a WHOLE lot cheaper than the big SUV's. Better on gas too.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> My friends have a Sequoia, those things are freakin' expensive! I have a Toyota Sienna and I love it. I have three crates set up in there for the goldens (plus I had one for Colby when he was still living with me). That still leaves me tons of room in front of the crates for all the gear I could need. And a WHOLE lot cheaper than the big SUV's. Better on gas too.


No kidding! That's why I said I would have to win the lottery. By the way, I didn't win the 245 Million Wednesday. But until then I'll just hope that when it rains, my Highlander grows into a Sequoia. They are sure nice, but way, way out of my league.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> My friends have a Sequoia, those things are freakin' expensive! I have a Toyota Sienna and I love it. I have three crates set up in there for the goldens (plus I had one for Colby when he was still living with me). That still leaves me tons of room in front of the crates for all the gear I could need. And a WHOLE lot cheaper than the big SUV's. Better on gas too.


I must have missed something - where is Colby living now?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Ok on the car subject. Maria you must fill me in on your findings when you go SUV shopping. I won't buy Japanese. I have family members who work for Ford and GM so we try to buy American only now. 

I like the Ford Flex, I hear they have a TON of interior room. They are a bit goofy looking but they have grown on me. If money were no object I would LOVE to get a Yukon Denali XL. My in-laws have one and the room in there just makes me DROOL. With two rows of seats (they take the 3rd row out) all four of my dogs have a ton of room. Now that is without crates but with crates there would be room out the wazoo! 

I currently have a 2007 Ford Explorer. I can get 3 crates in if two are SUV side by side crates. Other wise only two.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

After Colby had his ACL surgery my parents took him to their house to recover because it's less hectic there than it is at my house. Every time I'd go to bring him home they'd tell me "oh, let him stay a little longer." Once I brought him home and they came the next day while I was at work and brought him back to their house! One day I went over to their house and he was wearing a tag with their phone number and address on it. :doh:

I did make clear to them that if they take my dog, they have to pay for future medical bills!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Any hunt where your pup gets go get birds and time in the field with you is a GREAT DAY


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

*it's like riding a bike*

I guess they don't forget.
Since it's pouring rain here, and I'm trying to not think about Toby's vet appointment this afternoon, I took Tito to drop in obedience this morning. You get 15 minutes in the ring by yourself. I zipped him thru the Open and Utility exercises, and he did a fantastic job. He only made one mistake, which was technically my fault. Yay Tito! I was so pleased, because he hasn't seen any obedience stuff for MONTHS. (the mistake, btw, was heading for a jump on a go-out, which was my fault because of where my hand was, he thought he was being sent there).


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Maxs Mom said:


> Ok on the car subject. Maria you must fill me in on your findings when you go SUV shopping. I won't buy Japanese. I have family members who work for Ford and GM so we try to buy American only now.
> 
> I like the Ford Flex, I hear they have a TON of interior room. They are a bit goofy looking but they have grown on me. If money were no object I would LOVE to get a Yukon Denali XL. My in-laws have one and the room in there just makes me DROOL. With two rows of seats (they take the 3rd row out) all four of my dogs have a ton of room. Now that is without crates but with crates there would be room out the wazoo!
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Ford Explorer. I can get 3 crates in if two are SUV side by side crates. Other wise only two.


 
I am now looking at a Kia Sorento...Looks like some good room but have to go measure with my tape measure this weekend..


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Maxs Mom said:


> Ok on the car subject. Maria you must fill me in on your findings when you go SUV shopping. I won't buy Japanese. I have family members who work for Ford and GM so we try to buy American only now.
> 
> I like the Ford Flex, I hear they have a TON of interior room. They are a bit goofy looking but they have grown on me. If money were no object I would LOVE to get a Yukon Denali XL. My in-laws have one and the room in there just makes me DROOL. With two rows of seats (they take the 3rd row out) all four of my dogs have a ton of room. Now that is without crates but with crates there would be room out the wazoo!
> 
> I currently have a 2007 Ford Explorer. I can get 3 crates in if two are SUV side by side crates. Other wise only two.



So I ended up going with a Hyundai Santa Fe. Since I only have one dog (right now ) I wanted something that would fit a crate with the back seats up. It was the smallest thing I could find that worked with that, and I had a very limited budget (we wanted to be able to buy it right out). However, its not American so doesn't fit for you on that front. For something bigger, I was a fan of the Tahoe as well, but I feel like I'm driving a truck with such a big SUV. Just not my thing. Honestly, if you don't absolutely have to have an SUV, minivans are awesome! My next car will probably be a minivan. If you take out or collapse the far back seats, you have lots of room, and that way I can make sure to leave room for the kids and car seats.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

I think I would like the Ford Escape Hybrid myself....

As far as training Scout is doing well. She's got the first blind down--I set her up and she's ready to go at the drop of a dime. The other two she's close to having down pat as well. Once she really, really gets it we will start transitioning to the field and using the PB field to teach technical concepts.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Weave poles are a twice a day event right now - I am working Around the Clock entries at speed and the sippy cup has come back out. I used it at agility class last night as well for both Towhee and Faelan. Faelan weaves are improving again - sometimes at home the weaves are included in a pinwheel formed from tire, dogwalk, poles; or dogwalk, jump, poles; or just the jump being moved for the clock.

I have entered Ms Towhee in Rally Novice and, ahem, bad handler, haven't trained all the exercises, so: Drop out of motion, german about (left about turn?) and the front/finish combinations are daily training events as well.

Towhee is feeling much, much better and she is so full of energy, keeping her busy is something. She likes the 24 inch poles that I finally set up - at first she was like, hey, this is different, now she zooms right on through.



Sunrise said:


> Monday: Agility : poles at speed, Pinwheels working sends and FC for jump #3
> Obedience: Fronts, Finishes with dumbbell
> Heeling with distractions (I think toys so I stay at home)
> Tuesday: Towhee has obedience, I may go with Faelan
> ...


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

OK I really should not be on the computer. I have a TON to get done at home but I had to brag on my Goober. 

Took Quinn and Gabby out for some whistle sit work and FTP. I am trying to find different locations I can do this to change up the picture. I have found a little confusion when I have done that but that is good, they need to learn. Got to the park, forgot leashes no whistle sit work but I decide to do a little casting for a warm up. 

I went to the same park I have been only did a different location. There is always litter around to distract the dogs. I start with 12 bumpers, and I start close "back" for 4, then move further away. Probably I am at about 60 yards on the last distance. Gabby was great for the first two distances. She bugs me because she does not look out. I forgot the tab to steady her head, but she runs straight out to the pile so I don't let it get me. Last distance, Gabby gets her eye on a bottle off to my right a ways. I release her and she cuts over to check it out. I call her back. Yes, I say "NO!" and nick her and call her to come. Release again. She does it again. The third time I let her go see it was just a bottle really NOT a bumper and called her back. I give her the "back" command, and off she goes for 3 bumpers clean as a whistle. 

I know I am not supposed to let her go check something out. However we do not have the skills to work around that other than calling back and trying again, and that was not working. She was DETERMINED to see what that was. 

I send her for the 4th bumper (and last one) sure enough the stinker cuts right again! I call "NO!" and nick her, tell her to come, she does not come straight back to me, but when she gets in line with the bumper I give a long loud sit whistle. Gabby sits! :banana: I allow her to settle, she is watching me, I take my time and give her a left back cast, and she takes it runs straight out to the bumper and brings it in! :appl:I am SO proud of my girl. No not the best day of FTP work but it's nice to see all the other drills I am working on are paying off too! I truly love my dog! 

Oh by the way... it was COLD out today.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Today we went to Dan's, and it was Tito's best training session EVER.
We started with some casting/lining drills, new ones but same basic skill sets, and he hit 100% right!!! Yay Tito!!! Great attitude, a real team player.
So we didn't belabor the issue, and moved out to a new field for some blinds. Today's goal was to get him to run some nice straight lines thru very heavy cover. The blinds were set up 80, 100, and 150 yards out. The field is relatively flat, a few bushes but not many, but the cover is up to his shoulders. When he sits in this field, we can just see his head, so I had to give BIG casts to be sure he saw me.
He did a GREAT job. Not a single cast refusal. The first one he *almost* lined, got a little way off about 10 yards from the bird, took the sit and a nice literal cast, came up with it right away. The second one, he pretty much lined, again got off just a little toward the end and took a nice cast. The third one he got off the line several times because there was a 30+ mph crosswind which was pushing him, but he took every sit whistle and every cast with total cooperation. To say we were pleased with him would be an understatement. He ran nice straight lines even tho the cover was quite heavy, and was a real team player today. Yay Tito! There's hope for him yet 
We went on and did some upland hunting next. Dan planted a runner, and unfortunately, run she did. Tito wasn't able to find the bird, so Dan planted a chuckar instead and Tito did flush this one. 
Now here comes the part where Barb has a heart attack...Dan shot the bird, but it didn't die. Instead it flew off, and Tito turned on the afterburners and took off after the bird. That would be fine, except he was heading full speed ahead toward a very steep, very deep rocky ravine (about 25 feet deep). I blew the sit whistle with all I had in me...and HE SAT ! ! ! ! HE SAT ! ! ! ! 
I was afraid he wouldn't even realize the ravine was there, because we were in some pretty heavy cover, and would literally launch himself to his death. It was a very tense moment for me. 
We walked up to him, praised him for sitting, and then Dan let him pick his way carefully down the ravine and back up the other side to get the bird. When Tito got to the bird it took off again, Dan got the shot this time, and Tito got the bird. I so wish I had a video of him coming back down and then back up this very steep ravine, thru the rocky creek, bird in mouth. What a moment. 
So all the training has paid off....Tito is now a true hunting dog. He's steady to flush, and will stop when told to and await further directions. This is a huge thing for this strong prey drive, independent dog.
I couldn't be more pleased today.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Whoa !! What a Good boy Tito was. Thank goodness he sat. Woot Woot


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I was scared to death. Dan said he would have slowed himself down, I think he would have launched himself into orbit.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I think you are right! My King once launched himself since he was trained to always trust if I said it was safe, it was. One of my brothers did NOT check under the assumption that King would stop if it was unsafe - well King ended up fine, I cannot say the same for that brother!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

First off, GO TITO!!! What a good boy! 

Second, Riot and I had a good session today! A really good one. He did great on his casting, and there were even a few more distractions than usual. Super happy with him! I only had to remind him once or twice that he had to deliver to hand. I'm really glad that we were able to get it together, considering that we are going to the Dahls tomorrow for training. I'll let you all know how it goes!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Rainy, windy, November day here. We just got back from line drills for blinds and a couple of short cold blinds and then a quick romp with her BMD friend. Blinds and drills went great. Quiet, focused, looking out. Cueing with dead bird is working well. The joy of running blinds maybe back.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It's a lovely day here and I don't have even 20 extra minutes to train. I'm bummed.
Good thing Tito is a "less is more" kind of guy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Gorgeous day here. Back from the vet, just spent some time outdoors working agility with all 3 dogs - pinwheel to poles; 1 pinwheel up a slope, the other down a slope (my yard has few level areas and those all need raking again), now I am off to a pizza party and Open Run Thru with Faelan.

Towhee will be coming off the antibiotics this Tuesday and we hope for no recurrence.

Hunters about way to close to my property, shot some rooster pheasants, my dogs retrieved them, I called in a complaint and after Towhee's appt stopped by for a little face to face time. Roosters are now in my freezer waiting for me to start training again - club didn't even ask for them back - I think they knew better than to even go there! 3 goldens thrilled at the unexpected opportunity for birds, me not prepared and clueless hunter = 1 angry dog momma !


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Best not to mess with an angry dog momma. Who got the retreive?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Casey got one and Faelan got one - Towhee was verrrrry disappointed!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Aaaack!! So they say there are 2 types of dogs. Those that break the stays and those that will. Guess which camp Faelan belonged to today at the match?

First sit stay, great  First Down stay great  Then they do the sit again! They wanted 5 minutes, I said for my dog 4 - well he went down - judge corrected,

2nd set of groups, he goes down - I correct (judge looked at Faelan and said he was better off with her easier corrections), and again!! Hopefully, these corrections will take care of any potential problems <sigh> at least they happened at a match and he learned out of sight does not equal out of mind.


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Well, today was fun for me and Riot! We went down to train with Amy and John Dahl. I was really nervous because I didn't really know what we were going to be doing and how Riot would do. So we got there, chatted a little bit about what Riot could do and what we were going to spend the session doing. I watched John run a few of his dogs, mostly chessies and one golden. Then we were up. The first mark was a single. We were up on a point, dog had to run down, short swim across a channel, then up a hill, to the top, and then the bumper was on the other side of the ridge. Riot did a fabulous job with the water, when straight in and straight out. He was right on top of the bumper, but he hunted for a little. Amy decided that it was probably that he didn't know that was the thing he was looking for, considering that it was a different kind of bumper than we usually use. So we had the bird boy (girl in this case), throw another to help him out. He figured it out, picked it up, came straight back through the water. The second mark was going to be ran from the point with water again, but Amy thought he did such a great job with the water the first time, she didn't want to give him a chance to cheat on the second one. So we ran it from a different place so that it was just a land mark. This one he did nail. woohooo! Good boy! Went back and put Riot up and chatted some about how he did. Both Amy and John thought he looked great!  In fact, probably got the biggest compliment about him ever when John said that he reminded him of Connie Cleveland's Eli (who was a AFC FC OTCH). I almost fell over!!! I don't think he's that good. I mean, he's pretty cute and wonderful, but I don't think he's got quite THAT much talent. 

Then I got to watch the other "trainee" run his two labs. Amy had trained them a few years back on their truck. One was having not such a good day. But I feel like I learn from everything that goes on, with my dog or any other dog, so it was good to watch how they worked out some issues. Then we got Riot back out to look at his "yard work" stuff. We were going to start force to pile, but then Amy picked up on a few more things that we needed to get straight before that, mainly, Riot's hold. We set three bumpers out spread apart like for walking fetch. Ri grabbed up the first one but then spit it right out and tried to get the second one. So Amy suggested that I back up and start working on his hold. I know that he anticipates the drop, and she could tell too. She suggested that I start doing a lot of reaching for the bumper, maybe even touching it, and then moving my hand away. Ri needs to know that the cue for his release is "drop," not just my hand moving down to his mouth. In Amy's opinion, I need to slow him down and give him more responsibility for the little things. She thinks that his drive to retrieve is high enough that, for example, if I stop every time he gets out of heel position on the way to the line, he will learn quickly that if he runs ahead, it will actually delay what he wants to do. I definitely agree. And for the spitting out of bumpers, I need to make sure that if he spits the first one out in his hurry to get to the second, then he never gets the second one until he has held the first for a while. And that is basically the homework for us this coming week. Lots of holding with distractions. 

It was DEFINITELY a great experience, and I know that we will be going back. Probably not until the beginning of December just because of Thanksgiving. It was so good to have someone watching me and Riot work and giving feedback. Amy saw a lot of stuff that I don't see. So in conclusion, having a pro to work with is, IMO, a MUST for beginning amateur trainers. And it was really really good to hear that they see potential in my little Ri-butt


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Marie, I'm so glad to hear it went well! It sounds like a wonderful session. You just can't beat working with a good pro, they see the "little things" that become "big things" later on. 
I'm excited for you!! They will help you develop Riot to his true potential!


----------

